

Ask HN: Any London or NYC startups looking to hire a contractor? - paradox95

I am currently out of work and would really like the opportunity to work outside the Bay Area for a while. Would love the chance to work for 3-6 months at a London or NYC startup. Anyone know of a company looking?<p>I am an engineer. Few years experience. Worked at startups including one that was recently acquired. Would make an excellent hire even if temporary.<p>If you know of a company please mention here. Or if you are a company, leave an email/Twitter/Facebook and I'll promptly responde to you.
======
shahed
Hey,

Would love to chat with you regarding a London/US start-up. Please email me
your portfolio/resume to: shahed@viatask.com

Thanks and Happy Holidays!

